# I think my daughter may be mad at me.



## Trade (Jul 13, 2017)

She is now in Hawaii on vacation with her boyfriend. 

Just before her flight left San Francisco yesterday I texted her and made a gallows humor joke about Amelia Earhart. 

I don't think it went over very well. 

Her reply was a bit terse. 

Do you think I went a little over the top? 

Oh well, she'll get over it.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 13, 2017)

Silence is golden.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 13, 2017)

Could be. Kids today are so touchy. You never know how they are going to take something. They read things into what you have said that you never dreamed of. As Falcon said,silence is golden.


----------



## debodun (Jul 13, 2017)

I've been told in various words more than once to "Why don't you just keep your opinions to yourself?"; even something as innocent as telling someone their name is similar to a celebrity. How can I know what will set people off? If I never spoke to anyone, then I'd get a rep as a stuck-up snob. Where do you draw the line?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 13, 2017)

I wouldn't worry too much, kids expect their dad's jokes to be bad jokes.


----------



## Trade (Jul 13, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I wouldn't worry too much, kids expect their dad's jokes to be bad jokes.




I'm sure that's the case with my kids. 

At least I know she made it there safely because she's blowing up her facebook page with "Fun in Hawaii" pictures.

She likes her exotic vacations. 

Last year she blew all her money on a vacation to Alaska. 

Then when she got back the A/C in her house went out and she didn't have enough money to fix it, so I gave her half which came to $1850. 

So in an indirect way, I figure I paid for a big chunk of that Alaska vacation.  

I've been to Alaska. For a whole 45 minutes at a refueling stop on my way to Nam in 1970. 

So this year she goes to Hawaii. 

I've been to Hawaii too. 

A 45 minute refueling stop on my way back from Nam in 1971. 

If she has another financial emergency when she gets back she's just going to have to suck it up this time.

Ole Trade ain't funding any more exotic vacations.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 13, 2017)

Trade said:


> I'm sure that's the case with my kids.
> 
> At least I know she made it there safely because she's blowing up her facebook page with "Fun in Hawaii" pictures.
> 
> ...



That's always a tough one. 

My first impulse is to step up and help the people I care about when they have a financial problem.

I actually believe it is better to stand back and let them figure it out for themselves or at least let them ask for what they need in the way of help to solve their problem. 

_"That which does not kill us makes us stronger."_ - Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 13, 2017)

My husband, Mr. Softee, finally said no to one of our kids.   She wanted money, his reply was, "No child should ever ask his/her parent for money when they are in their 70's."   She didn't reply, she has never asked again.  Amazingly, she survived this 'financial crisis.'


----------



## Trade (Jul 13, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> My husband, Mr. Softee, finally said no to one of our kids.   She wanted money, his reply was, "No child should ever ask his/her parent for money when they are in their 70's."   She didn't reply, she has never asked again.  Amazingly, she survived this 'financial crisis.'



That's me when it comes to my daughter. Mr. Softee. 

She didn't even have to ask for help with her A/C repair.  

I offered. 

Of course she knows just how to manipulate me into offering.


----------

